# Galaxy Ace 2 auf Android 4.1 - Hilfe erbeten !



## Metroid_Prime (29. Juni 2013)

Hi zusammen. 

Habe mir gestern das SGA2 geholt und möchte es auf Android 4.1 updaten. Allerdings zeigt es mir über die Softwareaktuallisirung keine Updates an
obwohl nur die Version 2.6 aufgespielt ist. ;it Samsungs Kies gibt es ein ganz ähnliches Problem ...

Via Kies wird mir mitgeteilt dass dies die aktuellste Versin sei -.-''

Es wäre sehr nett wenn ihr mir dabei helfen könntet das Angestrebte Update durchzuführen :O

Und ja, ich habe die NFC Version mit dem Zusatz "P" in der Gerätbezeichnung.


mfG


----------



## Combi (29. Juni 2013)

wenn du das handy über usb mit dem pc verbindest und kies startest...und du bekommst kein 
pop-up-fenster,wo steht :"eine neue firmware ist verfügbar,wollen sie diese installieren?"...dann gibt es keine.
das ace ist ja so gesehen,kein galaxy.zumindest keins,was dem s2 nahe kommt.
kann sein,das es kein 4.1 für das handy gibt.
weil,die aktuelleren firmwares brauchen etwas power von der cpu um die anwendungen auch richtig auszuführen.
soweit ich weis,hat das ace nur nen singlecore mit 850mhz.

sollte es deines wissens nach,die 4.1 für dein handy geben....
mit kies alle einstellungen,telefonbuch usw als backup speichern..
auf werkseinstellungen zurück setzen...
und dann mit kies anschliessen und schaun,ob dann ne neuen firmware verfügbar ist.
wenn nicht,gibt es keine.


----------



## addicTix (29. Juni 2013)

Es gibt kein Jelly Bean für Galaxy Ace 2 ( zumindest nicht offiziell )
Wenn du das haben möchtest, musst du dir eine Custom-Rom flashen, bei der du die Garantie deines Smartphone's verlierst... Zudem kann es passieren, dass du es beim flashen "brickst" also grob gesagt unbrauchbar machst... Man kann das dann zwar in machen Fällen wieder retten ( z.B. wenn der Download Modus noch funktioniert ) aber in einigen musste man es dann in Reparatur schicken... Und da die Garantie ja futsch ist, geht das auf deine eigenen Kosten 

Ich hab mein Samsung Galaxy S auch auf 4.2.2 mit Cyanogenmod 10.1 geflasht...  Hat super geklappt und läuft viel smoother und stabiler als das Stock-Rom von Samsung


----------



## kaepernickus (29. Juni 2013)

Metroid_Prime schrieb:


> Habe mir gestern das SGA2 geholt und möchte es auf Android 4.1 updaten. Allerdings zeigt es mir über die Softwareaktuallisirung keine Updates an
> obwohl nur die Version 2.6 aufgespielt ist. ;it Samsungs Kies gibt es ein ganz ähnliches Problem ...



Ähhhm, es gibt kein Android 2.6 (die höchste "Zweier"-Version ist 2.3.7).


----------



## Metroid_Prime (29. Juni 2013)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten ...

Galaxy Ace 2: NFC-Version mit Android 4.1 beliefert - News - CHIP Handy Welt
Gibt ja auch im Netz diverse Beiträge dazu, allerdings habe ich ja das Problem dass es bei mir nicht funktioniert.
Deshalb wollte ich hier sachkundige Hilfe einholen.
Wäre nach wie vor für eine Lösung des Problems dankbar.

Und ja es ist A 2.3.6 - hab wohl die 3 vergessen >,<


----------



## Trolli91 (29. Juni 2013)

Firmwares | SamMobile
Dort kannst du dir die Rom runterladen und anschließend mit Odin flashen  Wie das geht siehst du hier:
[Anleitung] Flashen einer Firmware mit Odin - Android-Hilfe.de


----------



## Metroid_Prime (29. Juni 2013)

Geht damit die Garantie verloren?


----------



## addicTix (29. Juni 2013)

Metroid_Prime schrieb:


> Geht damit die Garantie verloren?


 Jop..


----------



## Trolli91 (29. Juni 2013)

Das stimmt nicht! Wenn du wirklich die NFC Version vom Galaxy Ace2 hast, dann geht da garnichts verloren! Es handelt sich hierbei um die Originalrom(!!!), da passiert garnichts.


----------



## addicTix (29. Juni 2013)

Trolli91 schrieb:


> So ein Käse! Wenn du wirklich die NFC Version vom Galaxy Ace2 hast, dann geht da garnichts verloren! Es handelt sich hierbei um die Originalrom(!!!), da passiert garnichts.


 
Wenn man mit Odin flasht, ist die Garantie weg...
Es mag eine Original-Rom sein, trotzdem wird sie nicht über Kies dem Galaxy Ace 2 bereitgestellt...
Und sobald man eben mit Odin flasht, welches kein offizielles Tool von Samsung ist, ist die Garantie eben weg... Und wenn man damit nicht leben kann, dann lässt man es eben...

Solange man es richtig macht, kann so gut wie nichts mit dem Handy passieren und man brauch sich auch keine Gedanken über die Garantie zumachen


----------



## Metroid_Prime (29. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mir das Ace 2 aber erst kürzlich bestellt. Und überall wird gesagt dass 4.1 dafür verfügbar sei ... 
Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist werde ich es zurückschicken und mir ein anderes Smartphone zulegen. 
Deshalb möchte ich in Sachen Garantie keine Risiken eingehen


----------



## addicTix (29. Juni 2013)

Eigentlich holt man sich ja ein Handy aufgrund der Funktionen/Ausstattungen nicht wegen einer bestimmten Android Version


----------



## Metroid_Prime (29. Juni 2013)

Wenn du das sagst ... will aber die neuen Features.


----------



## Trolli91 (29. Juni 2013)

Weezer schrieb:


> Wenn man mit Odin flasht, ist die Garantie weg...
> Es mag eine Original-Rom sein, trotzdem wird sie nicht über Kies dem Galaxy Ace 2 bereitgestellt...
> Und sobald man eben mit Odin flasht, welches kein offizielles Tool von Samsung ist, ist die Garantie eben weg... Und wenn man damit nicht leben kann, dann lässt man es eben...
> 
> Solange man es richtig macht, kann so gut wie nichts mit dem Handy passieren und man brauch sich auch keine Gedanken über die Garantie zumachen


 
Das stimmt doch garnicht, beim Aufspielen von originalen Roms erhöht sich nicht der Flashcounter. Außerdem kann man auch nicht überprüfen, ob jemals Odin oder sonst was verwendet wurde. Folglich kann man nichts nachweisen und hat auch nach dem Flashen einer Originalrom seine Garantie! Wäre ja auch schön wenn nicht 

edit: Was erwartest du denn für Features mit JB? ^^


----------



## Metroid_Prime (29. Juni 2013)

Ich finds nur merkwürdig dass es nicht ohne Odin, also extern per KIES oder intern per Softwareupdate geht ....
Das mach mich schon etwas stutzig.

Ich möchte einfach Android 4 haben, deshalb hab ich mir DAS Handy mit NFC zugelegt. 
Welche Features ich möchte und nutze ist wohl meine Sache.


----------



## addicTix (29. Juni 2013)

Ja dann flash es dir drauf, wo liegt dein Problem ?


----------



## Metroid_Prime (29. Juni 2013)

Das ein Battle abgeht ob die Garantie nun verfällt oder nicht ....


----------



## Gast20140625 (29. Juni 2013)

Flash es manuell oder such nach dem Fehler. 

Ist bei mir zwar ein ganz anderes OS, aber Kies hat mir auch immer was von "aktuellste Version ist bereits installiert" erzählt.

Lag dann daran, dass das Handy eine Firmware mit Koreanischer ID hatte. (war aber schon beim Kauf so) Das hat Kies irgendwie gestört. KA wieso. 
In einer Art Wiederherstellungsmodus konnte ich das dann auf eine deutsche ID ändern. Danach hats auch mit dem Flashen über Kies geklappt.


----------



## addicTix (29. Juni 2013)

Metroid_Prime schrieb:


> Das ein Battle abgeht ob die Garantie nun verfällt oder nicht ....


 
Scheiß doch drauf... Folge einfach den Anleitungen beim Flashen und dann kann auch nix passieren, was dein Handy schrotten könnte...
Ich hab mein Handy auch geflasht mit 'ner Custom-Rom wo ich noch Garantie hatte, bis jetzt ist nichts passiert... Und flashen tu ich seit ~2010, also seit dem das Handy aufm Markt ist.


----------



## Metroid_Prime (30. Juni 2013)

Habe noch mal etwas gestöbert und es scheint so dass das Gerät als Bezeichnung XEF hat und hier sollen
die werkseitigen Updates nicht funktionieren ...
Es muss wohl die Bezeichnung DBT haben um die deutschen Updates als neu zu erkennen, wenn ich das
richtig verstanden habe?!

Über eure Meinungen würde ich mich freuen. Auch würd mich interessieren wofür die beiden Abkürzungen stehen.

Stand jetzt: Ich schicke das Ding zurück!


----------



## Trolli91 (30. Juni 2013)

XEF? Dein Telefon ist aus Frankreich  Wenn du kein deutsches Gerät hast, kannst du auch keine deutschen Updates bekommen... 
Entweder du wartest ab bis es das Update in Frankreich gibt, oder du spielst dir ne aktuelle Rom aus Deutschland per Kies drauf. Die Bezeichnung DBT steht übrigens für brandingfreie deutsche Geräte...


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. Juni 2013)

Genau so war's bei mir auch. Nur das meines koreanisch war. 
Einfach schnell in der Pre-Config auf DBT ändern und schon klappt's. 

Deswegen würde ich es nicht gleich zurückschicken.


----------



## Metroid_Prime (1. Juli 2013)

Danke für eure Antworten. 

@Trolli: Wie kann ich denn ne *deutsche ROM per Kies draufspielen*? Hatte bereits eine für Odin runtergeladen. 

@John: Was ist und wie kann ich die *Pre-Config auf DBT* ändern?? Ist vielleicht die langfristig praktischere Lösung!?

Würd mir sonst halt das Mini S3 holen, kostet aber rund 230e und dieses hab ich für 158e bekommen.


----------



## Trolli91 (1. Juli 2013)

Pre configuration

Da ist eine Anleitung um dein Gerät als Deutsches zu deklarieren... wusste garnicht dass das auch so geht, sieht aber sehr vielversprechend aus


----------



## Metroid_Prime (1. Juli 2013)

Sieht schon praktisch aus, aber die Anleitung bzw. der Code ist nur für das Wave?! 
Oder sind die Codes gerätübergreifend 

Wenn das so einfach ist, würde ichs wohl behalten.


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. Juli 2013)

Die Codes selbst verstellen ja noch nichts, sondern sind sozusagen nur das Passwort um zu diesen Einstellungen Zugang zu erhalten.
Deshalb würd ichs einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Metroid_Prime (1. Juli 2013)

Der Wave Code geht nicht für das ACE2


----------



## Metroid_Prime (1. Juli 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Genau so war's bei mir auch. Nur das meines koreanisch war.
> Einfach schnell in der Pre-Config auf DBT ändern und schon klappt's.
> 
> Deswegen würde ich es nicht gleich zurückschicken.



Nur wie kann ich das machen? Ich komm ja nicht in den PreConfig Modus


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. Juli 2013)

Metroid_Prime schrieb:


> Nur wie kann ich das machen? Ich komm ja nicht in den PreConfig Modus



Mhhh... 
Vllt hilft dir der Samsung Support, wenn du mal freundlich nachfrägst?


----------



## Metroid_Prime (1. Juli 2013)

Wie bist du denn bei deinem (koreanischen) Ace 2 in den PCM gekommen?


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. Juli 2013)

Ich hab nen Wave.  Also Bada. 
Wie das bei Android ist, weis ich nicht. 

(Stand afaik schon in der PM)


----------



## Metroid_Prime (1. Juli 2013)

>,< nicht mehr dran gedacht ... Ok trotzdem danke. 

Werde es eventuell mit der Hotline versuchen oder das Gerät gleich zurück schicken.


----------



## Metroid_Prime (2. Juli 2013)

Es gib ne App dafür → CSC Samsung [...] 

Allerdings gibts bei mir nur die Codes XEU, XEO, XEF, ITV zur auswahl.

Habe mal auf XEU umgestellt und es scheint auch zu hunktionieren da Kies nun sagt: "Softwareupdates über Kies werden von Ihrem Gerät nicht unterstützt."
Vorher, also mit XEF wurd mir nur angezeigt dass ich die neuste Version (A2.3.6) habe.
Die SA über das Gerät an sich hat sowohl mit XEF als auch mit XEU nicht geklappt.


----------



## Trolli91 (2. Juli 2013)

Sehr gut, jetzt hast du deinen Franzosen zu einem Europagerät gemacht  Bevor du an irgendwelchen Regioncodes rumfummelst, kannst du auch gleich die Firmware manuell flashen 
So eine Pre-Config scheint es wohl nicht für Android zu geben, hab mich schon dumm und dämlich gesucht und, sinnloserweise, den erstbesten Treffer gepostet 

Flashe einfach die FW drauf, das geht in 1 Minute und du bist das Problem mit den Regioncodes automatisch los!


----------

